

What It's Like To Work On Board a Gulf of Mexico Oil Drilling Platform - noahr
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/39/shell.html

======
stcredzero
According to dishwasher Pete, it involves lots of swearing. If you don't use
the F word more often than Tony Soprano, you don't fit in.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dishwasher_Pete>

